# Trolling motors - bow or stern mount?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think of it like this...would you rather drag a chain or push one?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

Seems logical, just wanted to know since I see stern mounted trolling motors for sale, although the boat for sale on here was the first time I'd seen a flats boat do it that way


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Most of the time when you see one stern mounted it’s because the bow isn’t favorable for mounting one due to different designs or uses. You’ll see a lot of Boston Whalers and other odd bowed hulls with stern mounted trolling motors but for running the edges of a flat or beach front the bow mount is the way to go, I’d venture to say a majority will agree.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

My boat had one on the back corner that was deck mounted when I bought it. I used it once and took it off, it pushed the skiff weird being way out on the corner. One benefit is if you're casting from the bow, a stern mount trolling motor is 17 feet further from the fish. Get a good push pole instead. 

The old twin stern mount trolling motor set ups kind of faded out as more powerful trolling motors became popular.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2019)

hunterbrown said:


> My boat had one on the back corner that was deck mounted when I bought it. I used it once and took it off, it pushed the skiff weird being way out on the corner. One benefit is if you're casting from the bow, a stern mount trolling motor is 17 feet further from the fish. Get a good push pole instead.
> 
> The old twin stern mount trolling motor set ups kind of faded out as more powerful trolling motors became popular.


Understand. But as I mentioned, I'll be fishing solo most of the time, so it's a little difficult to use a push pole and cast at the same time.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

For solo fishing I'd look at one of the remote control models and mount it up front. I think pulling is better. But, you may find yourself aggravated from time to time if you are standing right there on top of it and getting tangled. What boat did you buy?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Never understood this. As far as I know all transom mount motors are hand controlled, yes?

Are some running a bow mount motor from the back? Do you reverse the head like putting a transom mount on the bow? Would love to see pictures, and hear how shitty it steers.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Main thing on a bow mount is _*"boat"*_ control in the wind.
As far as them being trouble for fly fishing from the front while using one you'll learn to deal with it and it's not that big a problem.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

mro said:


> Main thing on a bow mount is control in the wind.
> As far as them being trouble for fly fishing from the front while using one you'll learn to deal with it and it's not that big a problem.


Drape a damp towel over the troller, keeps flyline from tangling. Well, not as bad. Nothing is foolproof.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2019)

Hank said:


> For solo fishing I'd look at one of the remote control models and mount it up front. I think pulling is better. But, you may find yourself aggravated from time to time if you are standing right there on top of it and getting tangled. What boat did you buy?


Hank, I am still in the market. I've narrowed it down to a used Beavertail, Hells Bay or Cayo. I'm open to anything else that makes sense, but the challenge is getting to something (which is, more often than not, located out of state) before it sells. I've also upped my budget for a single boat whereas I was planning to buy two boats - one to keep in Atlanta and one to keep at our place on the NC coast.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've always thought of stern mount trolling motors as more "assistance" motors, to help you pole a boat along. You set the direction mostly straight ahead, and you control direction with the push pole, while also pushing the boat. The primary purpose is just to help mitigate heavy current or wind and take some strain off the guy poling. Plus, the speed would stay fairly low and unchanging, so it is less likely to spook fish.

Aside from that, some advantages would be that it won't pop out of the water when it's choppy, and won't be in the way of the angler on the bow. I think that for poling along a beach or an oceanside flat, a stern mount would be ideal. For working banks/mangroves in calmer water, go with the bow mount.

Best plan is to get a quick-release mount and put a puck on both the stern and the bow, so you can switch it back and forth.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The best, IMO, is a bow mount that is offset to your off fly casting side. Then when you strip line it falls to the opposite side of the deck. Good whether you use a stripping bucket or not. But good luck finding a used boat with an offset. My next boat will be offset for sure.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> My next boat will be offset for sure.


What have you decided to do?


----------

